
Trump Accuses Amazon of Not Paying 'Internet Taxes,' Which Aren't a Thing - scientific_ass
http://gizmodo.com/trump-accuses-amazon-of-not-paying-internet-taxes-wh-1796483336
======
SpikeDad
We'd love to know if Trump pays taxes but he's far to evolved to release his
tax returns like other Presidents and candidates.

I won't even comment on his complete lack of ability to be a President...

